# Avocado leaf problem



## DSeisun (May 18, 2011)

I am totally new at this thread thing. Not sure if past contributors who know much about avocado trees will see this. I have a small avocado tree (2-3 years old). Leaves started are drooping but I think that's due to overwatering (having read up on this). The problem is a white growth on the bottom of the leaves near the viens. The white stuff seems to suck juice from the viens and later the top of the leaf goes brown along the sucking line and eventually the leaf dies. The tree has been through a few cycles whereby the leaves die off but a whole set of new leaves grow, then succumb to the same problem.
Thanks for any advice or input. I'll try and post photos if I can figure out how.
Dennis
858-451 6080
[email protected]


----------



## beastmaster (May 18, 2011)

Looks like you have a mite problem. The Persea Mite is so tiny you can't see it with the naked eye, but they leave a small white web of sorts along the vains of the leaf. I know a lady who recently had these mites so I'm pretty sure its them. She bought a predatoral mite and they clean out the Persea mites.
I also hear hydrogen peroxide 35% sprayed on the leaf works if its a small tree.
Symptoms of this mite is the tip, edges of the leaf starts to brown and die. These little mites suck all the chlorophyll out of the leaf. Beastmaster

http://www.biocontrol.ucr.edu/mite1.html#id


----------

